# instalação otimizada não está funcionando?

## mk_

bom dia! olá pessoal, acabei de instalar o gentoo aqui na minha máquina com otimização para athlon, usando a seguinte configuração no make.conf:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -O2"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

a instalação ocorreu bem, mas a maquina funciona com o desempenho lento.

inferior a meu antigo slack...o q eu posso ter feito errado?

----------

## fernandotcl

É o milagre das distros binárias. Acho que elas compilam alguns pacotes estaticamente, para que sejam mais rápidos ao custo de memória. Eu pessoalmente sempre preferi binários por essa razão, Slack sempre foi mais rápido pra mim também.

Tudo depende da aplicação que você está compilando. Por exemplo, tenha na suas use flags mmx, sse, sse2, 3dnow (de acordo com o resultado de um cat /proc/cpuinfo, coloque só as que estiverem no campo "flags" dentre essas que citei). Elas serão úteis em aplicações multimídia.

Especialmente pra programas feitos em C++, como o KDE, você pode fazer prelink.

E outra coisa, muitas vezes optimizações podem deixar a aplicação lenta. Dependendo do cache do seu processador, -Os pode ser melhor do que -O2 ou -O3. Já -pipe e -fomit-frame-pointer são opções que ajudam no desempenho, independentemente do programa.

----------

## mk_

muito obrigado pela resposta, lampadas de ideias surigiram na sobre minha cabeça!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mk_

bem, assim como surgiram lampadas de ideias...surgiram mais duvias.

o q vcs me recomendam colocar no make.conf? devo alterar a atual?

meu cpuinfo retorna o seguinte:

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm)

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1249.232

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 2457.60

se eu tiver que alterar meu make.conf, como devo proceder pra recompilar tudo?

----------

## Kobal

 *Quote:*   

>  se eu tiver que alterar meu make.conf, como devo proceder pra recompilar tudo? 

 

emerge -e world 

Se vc parar, ele volta tudo do começo.

----------

## mk_

ok, ja sei como fazer pra recompilar tudo..., mas vcs sabem porque minha maquina ta lenta? eu só estou usando o console e mesmo assim notei q no meu slack mesmo no console rodando os mesmos processos, o slack era mais rápido. :/ o q devo fazer? o faltou fazer? meu make.conf ta listado nos post acima.

----------

## fernandotcl

Você pode adicionar mmx, sse e 3dnow a suas use flags, mas isso só vai poder melhorar a performance de aplicações multimídia, se é que vai melhorar. De resto, basta tentar o prelink e a linkagem estática.

Outra coisa, faça um "rc-update show default" e veja os serviços que são iniciados no boot. Talvez o Slack seja mais rápido porque tem menos serviços rodando.

Espero que você não esteja se baseando no tempo de boot, já que o Slackware usa os scripts BSDinit, enquanto o Gentoo usa um script de inicialização próprio, parecido com o SysVinit. O BSDinit é muito rápido, não é no boot que pode se comparar o Slack com o Gentoo.

Mas lembre-se que a principal vantagem do Gentoo não é a performance, e sim a possibilidade de customização.

----------

## mk_

ok, mas eu não to comparando o tempo de inicializção, eu faço a comparação em operações rotineiras tipo: ouvir musica, copiar arquivos, ver filmes.

isso sempre no console, notei q o gentoo ta ficando meio lerdo as vezes...

e eu uso os mesmo precessos q usava, quando eu tinha slack aqui.

gostaria que meu gentoo, no minimo tivesse o desempenho q o slack tem pois meus programas no gentoo tem otimização pra minha cpu, enquanto no slack é generico i686.

é justamente a facilidade de customização do gentoo, que deveria garantir esse desempenho. por isso to com essas duvidas

----------

## fernandotcl

 *mk_ wrote:*   

> gostaria que meu gentoo, no minimo tivesse o desempenho q o slack tem pois meus programas no gentoo tem otimização pra minha cpu, enquanto no slack é generico i686.

 

Na verdade, Slack é i386 para pacotes críticos e i486 para pacotes normais, mas eles definem isso com -mcpu, se não me engano, e colocam -march=i686 pra que rode optimizado para i686 se houver possibilidade, mas garantindo compatibilidade com i386.

O que você pode tentar fazer é compilar tudo com flags simples, como -march=i686 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer.

Existe um software que te permite checar as melhores opções para compilação. É o ACOVEA. É tido como o ultimato em optimização, você pode tentar.

 *mk_ wrote:*   

> é justamente a facilidade de customização do gentoo, que deveria garantir esse desempenho. por isso to com essas duvidas

 

Mas a facilidade de customização só vai te permitir coisas como compilar o Mozilla sem o leitor de email, e nem todos os programas tem opções tão efetivas. Você pode fazer "emerge -pv <pacote>" e ver as use flags, ver o que você pode tirar.

Se tudo isso não der certo, você pode tentar os binários desoptimizados do Projeto Chinstrap. São quase tão desoptmizados quanto os do Slack.

----------

## mk_

blz, vou testar!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kobal

Se ta usando qual sistema de arquivos ?

Tive serios problemas com XFS   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mk_

eu uso ext3, pretendo usar um dia ReizerFS, mas só vou fazer isso quando eu tiver usando hd apartir de 80GB

----------

## mk_

bom dia !! bem... retomando o assunto de ontem, aparentemente o que tava causando um mau funcionamento no meu gentoo ( desempenho ), foi a habilitação do preempt no kernel-dev oficial do gentoo, pois recompilei e tirei esa função e o mesmo apresentou um desempenho bem melhor ( desaparecendo inclusive erros q citava o preempt nos logz ! por enquanto ainda to testando pra descobrir se há incompatibilidade entre os patchz do gentoo para melhor perfomance e a função preempt.

----------

